# Etwas grundsaetzliches zum Thema Xinerama

## kriz

guten abend.

kann es sein, dass die xinerama-funktion von nvidia etwas ungluecklich gelungen ist?

mal ehrlich....es funktioniert wunderbar aber wenn man wirklich produktiv damit arbeiten will, bekommt  man schritt fuer schritt immer irgendwelche einschraenkungen reingedrueck.

nur 2 beispiele dafuer sind double-buffer und spiele.

wenn ich nicht so gern spielen wuerde, waer ich mit dem nv-driver zufrieden.

laesst sich diese "buildin" xinerama-extension von nvidia umgehen?

es ist ein dilemma mit diesem closedsource-treiber  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Max Steel

evtl. funktioniert das ganze mit Twinview besser, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie da die Einstllungen sind, aber einen Tipp: nvidia-settings funktioniert bei meinem Vater ganz zufriedenstellend.

----------

## kriz

danke fuer die schnelle reaktion.

ich bring alle 3 modi zum laufen. kp

dualhead, twinview und xinerama.

nur ist xinerama fuer mich am besten.

twinview ist doch eher suboptimal da ich gerne mit einem "grossen" arbeite.  :Wink: 

ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass sich die extension von nvidia nicht umgehen laesst.

entweder das xinerama von nvidia oder das open von xorg ohne hardware-3D.

cc

----------

## Max Steel

twinview heißt nicht unbedingt wie früher 1 Bildschirm auf 2 Monitore.

Sondern es funktioniert auch wie xinerama selber, nur eben etwas erweitert, zumindest so wie ich das sehe.

----------

## misterjack

wo bestehen deine Probleme mit Twinview? Habe das hier seit Jahren im produktiven Einsatz und zock auch ganz gerne hin und wieder eine Runde.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> wo bestehen deine Probleme mit Twinview? Habe das hier seit Jahren im produktiven Einsatz und zock auch ganz gerne hin und wieder eine Runde.

 

Bei Twinview kannst du aber nicht auf einem Bildschirm z.B. ein Spiel laufen lassen das die Auflösung

ändert und den andern "normal" weiter laufen lassen, was bei xinerama problemlos möglich ist.

Als Beispiel wenn du "lbreakout2" startest schalte Twinview den zweite Monitor ab oder in den 

Clone Modus. Bei Xinerama kannst du den zweiten Monitor problemlos mit der gleiche Auflösung 

weiter benutzen.

MfG

----------

## Anarcho

 *kriz wrote:*   

> es funktioniert wunderbar aber wenn man wirklich produktiv damit arbeiten will [...]
> 
> nur 2 beispiele dafuer sind double-buffer und spiele.

 

Soso, seit wann sind denn Spiele produktives Arbeiten?   :Twisted Evil: 

Spass beiseite, ich arbeite (produktiv!) seit einigen Jahren mit TwinView und bin recht zufrieden (zumindest seit man das primäre Display einstellen kann).

Zum Thema spielen: Dafür würde ich einfach einen neuen X-Server (z.b. mit xgame) mit angepasster Konfiguration starten.

----------

## misterjack

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei Twinview kannst du aber nicht auf einem Bildschirm z.B. ein Spiel laufen lassen das die Auflösung
> 
> ändert und den andern "normal" weiter laufen lassen, was bei xinerama problemlos möglich ist.
> ...

 

Ahjo und behindert Twinview dabei produktive Arbeit? Sicherlich nicht. Das nächste Beispiel bitte.

----------

## kriz

oooook, ich habs gestern geschnallt  :Very Happy: 

"twinview" ist nicht nur das eine (!)  :Wink:  sondern eher "genau" das was ich brauch.

kann ja mal passieren.

bei der bezeichnung "twinview" kann man aber echt ins schleudern geraten.

ich hab ehrlich gesagt nie ausprobiert, was man mit twinview machen kann.   :Shocked: 

jo, laeuft hier jetzt 1a.

zitat: "Das nächste Beispiel bitte."

bei nvidia-xinerama ist in 2D, vsync nicht wirklich einstellbar.

double-buffer fuer sachen wie conky oder root-tail.

3D-perfomance spuerbar schlechter.

3D(opengl)-vsync auch nur sporadisch vorhanden.

antialiasing eher suboptinal in der stabilitaet.

jetzt genug geflamet  :Wink: 

...passts jetzt alles 

thx

----------

## Erdie

Zum Thema Spiele:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei Twinview, manche Spiele daran zu hindern, beide Monitore als Riesenscreen zu identifizieren und somit die Auswahlmöglichkeiten der Bildschirmauflösung im Festermodus stark einzuschränken?

Im Fullscreen spreizt sich das Bild dann über beide Monitore, was auch nicht gewollte ist. Muß man damit leben oder gibt es eine Gegenmittel?

-Erdie

----------

## kriz

musste mit leben.....

----------

## 69719

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Zum Thema Spiele:
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei Twinview, manche Spiele daran zu hindern, beide Monitore als Riesenscreen zu identifizieren und somit die Auswahlmöglichkeiten der Bildschirmauflösung im Festermodus stark einzuschränken?
> 
> Im Fullscreen spreizt sich das Bild dann über beide Monitore, was auch nicht gewollte ist. Muß man damit leben oder gibt es eine Gegenmittel?
> ...

 

Ich glaub das konnte man durch entfernen des xinerama useflags beenden. Keine Ahnung mehr genau, aber als ich noch meinen Desktop PC hatte ging es irgendwie, also fleißig suchen  :Smile: 

----------

## kriz

jo, irgendwas war da mal  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   
> 
> Bei Twinview kannst du aber nicht auf einem Bildschirm z.B. ein Spiel laufen lassen das die Auflösung
> 
> ändert und den andern "normal" weiter laufen lassen, was bei xinerama problemlos möglich ist.
> ...

 

Natürlich. Wenn Ich ein Programm auf einem Bildschirm starte und Twinview schalte den zweiten Bildschirm ab

bzw. in clone modus, auf dem zweiten Bildschirm möchte Ich aber im Chat mitlesen, oder meinen E-mailclient

beobachten usw. Dann brauch ich keine zwei Monitore. Hinzu kommt noch ich habe ein Programm in Hintergrund

laufen das ein Popup öffnet (z.B. mail alert) dann schaltet Twinwiev wie wild hin und her. Und wie mich das nerven

und einschränken würde!

MfG

----------

## misterjack

 *kriz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3D-perfomance spuerbar schlechter.

 

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Den Rest habe ich jetzt nicht nachgeprüft

----------

## blice

Da hab ich doch glatt mal ne frage, die mich seit monaten nervt.

Früher (Gforce Mx2) konnte ich zwei Monitore bzw ein Monitor und einen Fernseher nutzen, und zwar so, daß ich getrennte FullScreens habe aber auch fenster (wie zb skype,vdr) einfach hin und herschieben konnte.

Seit einiger Zeit (und seit einer neueren Geforce 9400), kann ich entweder nur  einen riesenschirm, wobei auch alle anwendungen wie zb seamonkey sich nervlicherweise auf beide screens streckt.

oder aber ich kann getrennte Desktops zwischen denen sich aber keine Fenster mehr schieben lassen.

Leider habe ich die alte Xorg nichtmehr, und gegoogelt hab ich auch schon wie verrückt .. wäre für nen Tipp dankbar

----------

## musv

Dieses Verhalten ist eigentlich dann der Fall, wenn xorg mit Xinerama konfiguriert wurde, bei den benutzten Anwendungen aber das xinerama-Use-Flag nicht aktiviert wurde.

----------

